# comunicacion pic con reles vs pc con conexion a internet



## jmmr (Ago 18, 2007)

Buenas. Yo lo que quiero es controlar una clase de reles desde mi ordenador y desde cualquier ordenador con conexion a internet, sin tener que usar un cable de rs232 de 200 m de largo que me lleve a los reles que estaran en otro lugar distinto. entiendes?Simplemente busco información para empezar. No se si será parte de mi proyecto fin de carrera o no, pero quiero aprender y quiero empezar con información. Programo en C, aunque aun estoy aprendiendo.Que alguien me ayude

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2007)

¿ Coneccion por RF ?
Transmisor: RF: TWS433 o TWS433-9A
Receptor   : RWS-434


----------



## jmmr (Ago 19, 2007)

yo tendria mi ordenador conectado a itnernet y un circuito que controle una serie de reles. Por rf no. PUede que la distancia sea de KM. De una ciudad a otra. Entonces el circuito que controla la casa o reles, debe de estar conectado a internet tambien. Busco información para este proyecto. Todo es bueno


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2007)

Tienes una PC conectada a internet y con esta quieres manejar un grupo de relees en otra localidad, conectandolos a internet pero sin computadora ??


----------



## jmmr (Ago 20, 2007)

quisiera hacer un circuito conectado a internet. En parte ese circuito tendria mas funcionalidad de modem que de otra cosa. Si se ve que es dificil, pues se usa otro ordenador, pero usar un ordenador para controloar 10 reles mediante un programita, pues....Aujnque con un ordenador que cuestee 50€ que sea un pentium 1 bastaría, mientras tenga puerto serie y ande el programa e internet.... Pero bueno, como lo haria?Es mejor con visual basic?hacer una aplicacion y com me conecto ordenador a ordenador???le paso los datos por rs232 de un ordenador a otro. decidme cosas para comenzar y buscar información y leer


----------



## ars (Ago 20, 2007)

si entiendo mal vos tenes una computadora en un lugar lejano con los reles y conectada a internet y otra computadora por ejemplo en tu casa y con esta queres manipular los reles.
si es haci es muy sencillo, solo tenes que hacer una aplicacion cliente/servidor.


----------



## jmmr (Ago 20, 2007)

ars, y me puedes explicar como se hace o donde puedo buscar información. Ademas tendria que hacer una aplicacion asi bonita con imagenes de...encender luces, apagar luces....Quiero hacer una mini estacion de domotica. la aplicacion por ejemplo: http://www.dte.upct.es/investigacion/proyectos/imagen/domotica2.gif
pues hacerla en visual basic,no?

entonces ars como conectar ambos ordenadores y que uno reciba las ordenes del otro y que cuando haya sido ejecutada la orden yo sepa que desde el otro ordenador se ha ejecutado bien.


----------



## mati89 (Oct 10, 2007)

mira lo que nesesitas es hacerte un troyano en visual basic para poder controlar la pc desde internet y en el servidor que suba el numero de ip de tu computadora a un ftp (file trasfer protocol) que es un servidor de ficheros  para guardar archivos.

los troyanos sirven como herramienta para hackear pero vos la vas a usar para otro fin

busca en google información de 
winsock control (visual basic)
ftp (si queres podes crearte un ftp en ar.geocities.com en alojamiento gratuito de paginas web)


----------

